# Bestes Brolly System?



## karpfen2986 (25. März 2007)

Hallo Boardies,

bei dem enormen Angebot von Brollys könnte ich eine Kaufempfehlung von euch gebrauchen!|bla: 

Preisvorstellung: um die 200€ --> Auch gerne weniger  
Also soll schon was gutes sein, muss aber kein Trakker oder JRC sein --> Ich suche einfach ein preiswertes,gutes,haltbares und praktisches Brolly!

Hab da schon zwei Ideen:

Ultimate Pro^tect Tarantula Brolly System Schirm 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ultimate-Pro-tec...yZ126464QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

--> gefällt mir irgendwie sehr gut!

B.Richi Reflexible Brolly System Complete

http://cgi.ebay.de/B-Richi-Reflexib...ryZ30758QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

oder
Pelzer Oval Umbrella

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....r-oval-umbrella-complete-brolly-system-p-3400

--> identisch mit B. Richi??

Bin auch offen für andere Vorschläge!#6 
Für jeden Tip bin ich dankbar!:vik: 


Tight Lines,

Karpfen2986


----------



## bennie (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

kriegste schon um 150-160.- rum, von Spro...

heißt Strategy Specialist Dome


----------



## argon08 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

hi also momentan würde ich bei ultimate produkten 2 mal schauen !!

ich hab einen schirm von ultimate und hab ewig und drei tage gebraucht einen passenden überwurf dafür zu finden(und das auch noch gebraucht) gründe dafür sind die momentane "umstruktuierung" sprich ultimate ist pleite gegangen und es gibt einen neuen inhaber ,sponsor what ever !!

also lieber ein model nehemen was später auch nachgerüstet werden kann


----------



## ae71 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

hallo, also ich hatte das tarantula, das ist gut, kein thema aber ich habs verkauft weil es zu schwer war 16kilo, das kann ich meiner bandscheibe nicht nochmal antun (bandscheibenvorfall). nicht wegen dem tarantula! 
was ich bisher gesehen habe ist das b. richie baugleich wie das von masterbait, nur das von masterbaits 129€ kostet!!!
das pelzer teil habe ich nur gutes gehört!!! wenn du die spezifikationen durchliest siehst du das pelzer hat eine wassersäule von 10000 hat, während die anderen 5000!

grüsse
toni


----------



## Elfchen_19 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

Hy,

wenn dich das tatsächlich hohe Gewicht des Tarantula von Ultimate nicht stört, schau mal hier :

www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=ultimate-protect-tarantula-p-4887&cName=zelteschirme-c-26

Der Wilkering hat das derzeit mit ziemlich großem Abstand am günstigsten für 145 € im Angebot - und ich habe es heute abend in meinen "Händchen" - zum ersten Probeaufbau @ home. 

Habe das Ding ausgiebig beim Händler beschnüffelt und mir viele Meinungen dazu (gerade auch in NL- und UK-Carp-Boards) angelesen - Fazit : Ein absolutes Schnäppchen und in der Kritik sehr positiv bewertetes Zelt, wenn Dich das Gewicht nicht stört.

Übrigens hat sich das Tarantula in meinem interenen Ranking knapp gegen das Brolly Zelt von SPRO (STRATEGY SPECIALIST DOME, noch 0,5 m² größer denn das Tarantula) durchgesetzt - und das gibt es online derzeit (ich glaube sogar zum günstigsten Preis) hier :

www.boddenangler.de/spro-strategy-specialist-dome-p-1090.html

Nachteil könnte ggf. die schnelle Verfügbarkeit sein.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und ein gelunges Händchen bei der Auswahl wünscht Dir 

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Hunter85 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*



bennie schrieb:


> kriegste schon um 150-160.- rum, von Spro...
> 
> heißt Strategy Specialist Dome


 

KAnn ich nur empfehlen, super Teil!!


----------



## karpfen2986 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo, also ich hatte das tarantula, das ist gut, kein thema aber ich habs verkauft weil es zu schwer war 16kilo,


 
puuuh! 16 Kilo is wirlklich viel! 


@ Elfchen 19

super Links:m
Warum ist deine Wahl letztendlich aufs Tarantula gefallen?


----------



## Elfchen_19 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*



karpfen2986 schrieb:


> puuuh! 16 Kilo is wirlklich viel!
> 
> 
> @ Elfchen 19
> ...


 
Weil ich "etwas kräftiger gebaut" bin (siehe Avatar   :q :q ) und Gott sei Dank noch keinen Bandscheibenvorfall zu beklagen habe und 16 Kilo aufgrund meiner Transportkarre für das Angelgedönse auch kein Problem darstellen. Ich liebe es eben etwas "massiver" - und das Tarantula hat auch noch ein paar kleine Gimmiks mehr denn das SPRO-Zelt (wie z.B. Knicklichter in den Zipp einfügbar - kann nachts schon mal bei der Orientierung aus dem Tiefschlaf kommend ziemlich hilfreich sein etc. pp). 

Nein, im Ernst - viele der Carpers (und ich bin noch nicht mal einer) haben sich nach 1-2 Jahren/Sommern und Wintern intensiver Nutzungszeit sehr deutlich und positiv über das Tarantula ein - und ausgelassen. Das SPRO System ist evtl. noch nicht lange genug am / auf dem Markt, um da auch ähnliche Erfahrungswerte vorweisen zu können.

Der Preis spielte (bei dieser kleinen Differenz) nur eine nachgeordnete Rolle. 

Sehr wichtig hingegen war, dass das SPRO-Zelt hier in Deutschland zu einem halbwegs vernünftigen Preis (da hilft nur googeln bis der Arzt kommt) - also nicht für 200 € plus, leider auch keine Seltenheit - meistens leider nicht (kurzfristig) verfügbar war -ich hörte auf Nachfrage von teils langatmigen Lieferzeiten (bis zu 5 Wochen und mehr) - brauche das Teil aber ab der übernächsten Woche.

Und natürlich spielten auch die Platzverhältnisse an meinem bevorzugten Angelplatz/-see eine nicht unwichtige Rolle. 
Tarantula ist 2,70 x 2.10 x 1.32 m (LXBxH), das Spro-Zelt mit 2,50 x 2,50 x 1.36 m den entscheidenden Tick ausladender - so dass dieses eher nicht an meinen Stellen gut und problemlos aufzustellen ist - leider. 

Sonst hätte ich das SPRO-Zelt ohne zu zögern online bei einem holländischen Anbieter/Versender (Versandkosten für das komplette Teil aus NL nur 4 € !!) zum Preis von um die 160 € geordert (Lieferung nach Deutschland nach Zahlungseingang per Vorkasse binnen längstens 14 Tagen) - aber was nicht passt, kann ich am Wasser auch leider nicht passend machen #c |supergri .

Such' Dir doch bei Interesse für das SPRO-Zelt mal unter google.nl die entsprechenden Online-Shops raus, lediglich (wie in Deutschland auch) die Bezeichnung eingeben - viel Hits werden Dich erreichen. Übrigens hatte der Shop, den ich meine (Namen habe ich leider nicht mehr drauf - sorry, aber war auf den ersten 4-5 Seiten unter google.nl) sein Angebot auch in Deutsch verfügbar und sogar die Versandkosten und Lieferbedingungen waren in perfektem Deutsch niedergeschrieben. So Du Hilfe bei Übersetzungen brauchst (ich bin direkt an der Grenze zu NL beheimatet) will ich gerne versuchen Dich zu unterstützen.

Also, viel Erfolg und entscheid' Dich schön - hat bei mir nur knapp 2 Monate gedauert  :q .

LG

Eddy #h 

LG

Eddy


----------



## karpfen2986 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

@ Elfchen_19

#6 super Beitrag!

Hab jetzt mal bei anderen Boards nachgelesen was so übers Tarantula gesagt wird. Ich war relativ überrascht dass ein Ultimate Produkt doch eine so positive Kritik erhält!
Mich würde noch interessieren wie das Tarantula ohne Front Panel aussieht!
Ich hoff ich find die beiden Brollys (spro u. ulitmate) am Sonntag auf der Messe in München, dann kann ich mir mal einen besseren Eindruck machen.
Aber momentan tendiere ich wohl eher zum SPRO , wobei mir rein vom optischen das Tarantula seeehr zusagt! 

mag mir jemand die Entscheidung abnehmen!:q :c 

mfg
karpfen2986


----------



## ae71 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

hallo karpfen2986, also bevor du 160€ für ein baugleiches genauso großes und gleiches material für 129€ bekommst, würde ich das  nicht nehmen. schau dir das masterbaits an, die sind sich alle sehr ähnlich! nur als tip!
grüsse
toni


----------



## bennie (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*



karpfen2986 schrieb:


> @ Elfchen_19
> 
> #6 super Beitrag!
> 
> ...



ich könnt dich nur zum spro bestätigen.... damit machst du rein garnix falsch


----------



## Elfchen_19 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*



karpfen2986 schrieb:


> @ Elfchen_19
> 
> #6 super Beitrag!



Danke - zuviel des Lobes, aber ich kann mich sehr gut in Deine derzeitige Situation versetzen !



karpfen2986 schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren wie das Tarantula ohne Front Panel aussieht!



Auch hier "werden Sie prompt" geholfen : http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/ZUBEHOER.pdf - dort bitte auf Seite 20 gehen, da steht :

1.) dass das gesamte Frontteil per Reißverschluss entfernt werden kann und 

2.) ist da auch direkt mal ein entsprechendes Bild mit aufgenommen - Klasse vom Schirmer !!!!

Über den dort verlangten Preis sag' ich nix   :q :q  !!!



karpfen2986 schrieb:


> Ich hoff ich find die beiden Brollys (spro u. ulitmate) am Sonntag auf der Messe in München, dann kann ich mir mal einen besseren Eindruck machen.
> Aber momentan tendiere ich wohl eher zum SPRO , wobei mir rein vom optischen das Tarantula seeehr zusagt!
> 
> mag mir jemand die Entscheidung abnehmen!:q :c
> ...



Dann viel Erfolg auf der Messe und ggf. kannst Du ja für einen tollen "Messepreis" #6  (der aber nicht groß über dem Wilkerling liegen sollte) direkt eines der beiden erstehen und ab Montag dann auch nutzen - ich wünsche es Dir ! Nimm doch einfach mal einen Ausdruck der Seite vom Wilkerling mit - ggf. hilft das ja bei der Preisgestaltung "nach"  :q  !

LG und Petri Heil

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Elfchen_19 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

So, nun kann ich auch den Erstaufbau vermelden - ging ohne Aufbauanleitung binnen etwa 9-10 Minuten (incl. Tütmontage ausrichten, spannen, alles lösen weil Bodenplane vergessen, wieder spannen und Moskitobetzeinbau in die Tür ...) von statten. 

Ich denke, nach 2-3 Mal klappt das (ohne Boden und ohne Tür - da hat man schon eine wirklich große trockene Fläche zur Verfügung :m) in deutlich unter 5 Minuten.

Allerdings ist das Packmaß schon beeindruckend : Die Tasche ist 183 cm lang und aus perfektem Material Die 4 Stangen werden sauber vom Zelt getrennt in extra aufgenähten Taschen außen auf der tascher verstaut - aber das Ganze ist doch schon ganz schön lang. 

Ich habe mich bereits jetzt entschlossen, bei normalen Ansitzen (die dann irgendwann in der Nacht beendet sind) nur mit dem Brolly (2 Seiten sind ja direkt fest angebracht) und den Heringen (tolle feste Schutzhülle !) loszuziehen, minimiert ein wenig den Umfang und das Gewicht - und auf meinem Transportkarren bekomme ich das auch locker ohne Tasche verzurrt |supergri.

Verarbeitung so, wie ich das auch am Ausstellungsstück gesehen hatte : 1 A !! Nähte sehr gut abgenäht, teils doppelt, die Reissverschlüsse laufen wie geschmiert und alles passt - das Diing ist ohne Anleitung mittels "intuitiver Benutzerführung"  aufzubauen |supergri.

Das mag es gewesen sein - viel Spaß beim Entscheiden.

LG

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## zottelthebest (30. November 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

Also ich hab mir auf der Messe in Bonn (17.11.) von Whychwood ein Brolly gekauft für 200 €. Wenn ich mir eins kaufe, dann will ich das auch aufgebaut sehen um auch vor und nachteile direkt zu sehen. wenige läden ahben die brollys / zelte alle da, die einen interessieren und dann auch noch aufgebaut.
da mich dies überzeugt hat, hab ichs gekauft. das interesse wurde nach meinem kauf angeblich immer größer und der typ hätte es noch drei oder viermal verkaufen können in der studne danach. ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht, aber bis 200 € ist die spanne, die in ordnung ist.


----------



## Allroundtalent (30. November 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

hab das pro^tect tarantula, geiles teil, nur der Transport des zeltes ist nicht so gut weil es auch verpackt groß und vor allen dingen sperrig und schwer ist...

ansonsten kann da mal ein sturm kommen, das ding bewegt sich nicht einen centimeter...

bin zufrieden...

ich hab mir das vor nem jahr in nem onlineshop gekauft, damals hab ich 150 euro dafür geblecht was aber meiner meinung nach korrekt ist, weil das zelt den preis echt wert ist...

mfG
A.T.​


----------



## Lorenz (30. November 2007)

*AW: Bestes Brolly System?*

Kennt jemand das B.Richi Brolly system complete?

Ich will mir das vielleicht holen...


----------

